# Tiger sauce



## wombat (Nov 8, 2014)

Can anyone give me a bit of a flavour profile or list of ingredients for Tiger Sauce. It has not made its way to Australia as far as I can determine and I would like to find a substitute


----------



## foamheart (Nov 9, 2014)

This is for "Try Me Tiger Sauce" which I assume you are asking about. If you are asking about the white horse radish sauce there are numerous recipes on the web also.

http://www.food.com/recipe/homemade-mock-tiger-sauce-substitute-279318

I assume its close it really sounds like it about right to me.

Bon Chance


----------



## wombat (Nov 9, 2014)

Thanks for that. I will see what I can do from there. I take it we are talking about hot, sweet and savoury profile


----------



## foamheart (Nov 9, 2014)

Hot like hot sauce, add Lea & Perrins and add some chuncks. Milder than tabasco.


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 9, 2014)

This thread totally reminded me about Tiger Sauce and Pick-A-Pepper sauce, I love both and need to go find some.

_The original tiger sauce is an exotic, moderately spicy blend of Ingredients in a cayenne pepper base. With a touch of sweet and sour, it's perfect for meats, seafood and poultry. Delicious on sandwiches, in dips and soups._

http://www.nolacajun.com/tiger-sauc...umEky58DOujHmCmehAL5LpycSnkcWyjnpmxoCSNDw_wcB

http://ashleys.net/recipes/TigerSauce-Mock3.htm


----------



## foamheart (Nov 9, 2014)

Darwin101 said:


> This thread totally reminded me about Tiger Sauce and Pick-A-Pepper sauce, I love both and need to go find some.
> 
> _The original tiger sauce is an exotic, moderately spicy blend of Ingredients in a cayenne pepper base. With a touch of sweet and sour, it's perfect for meats, seafood and poultry. Delicious on sandwiches, in dips and soups._
> 
> ...


Amazon sales everything!


----------



## darwin101 (Nov 9, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> Amazon sales everything!


Yes they do, and if you have a Prime account it is way to easy to purchase all sorts of things...


----------



## sketch (Nov 18, 2014)

It definitely adds a nice sweet taste to meat if you cook it down


----------



## seabear49 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have been using Tiger Sauce for Years I buy it Direct from the Company Luzeanne  by the Case 12-10oz bottles. I mix it with Kraft original BBQ sauce 10oz tiger to 18oz bbq sauce. my girlfriend says i use everything but cherries.  Marrinate chuck roasts in full strength tiger for the grill basting often


----------

